# interesting subject



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I was thinking this morning about prices on pretty much everything in this hobby and how our spouses deal with our purchases.

So here's the question:
*Have you ever lied to your spouse about how much a purchase cost?*

I know a good friend who literally said in front of her husband "I can't tell you how much this cost." I couldn't stop laughing!! Atleast she didn't lie, right?? 
-This friend will continue to be unnamed due to incriminating evidence 

Me? My wife knows all the costs of our tank


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*intersting*

everythings 20.00 bucks ......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

He just doesn't ask, so I don't have to lie. But there has only been one time I was completely prepared to straight out lie. Other than that, most of the time what I tell him I spend is in the general ballpark of truth.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> everythings 20.00 bucks ......


I see you are a member of the Fury club....

First rule of Fury club - every thing is $20


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in the same camp as Crayon
My wife used to ask at the beginning and at that time I low balled it but since I'm on my 4th tank she's given up asking but she still loves the corals and fish and the is very supportive of my addiction

Also of note is that the mortgage is still being paid, the heat and the lights are still on so I guess as long as the necessities are being covered it's a no ask, no tell policy around my place !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> I see you are a member of the Fury club....
> 
> First rule of Fury club - every thing is $20


Second rule of Fury Club.....don't do it quickly cause then you spread the cost out over a longer period of time &#128586;&#128518;


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have other hobbies that I have to exercise the $20.00-$500.00 rules on. she really doesn't question the cost of something, because I remind her of the one time a few years ago where she bought *36 pair of shoes* from a well know shoe store that was closing up their Canadian operations....she had to cab it home with my daughter so that I could bring her shoes home in the car.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> I remind her of the one time a few years ago where she bought *36 pair of shoes* from a well know shoe store that was closing up their Canadian operations....she had to cab it home with my daughter so that I could bring her shoes home in the car.


LMAO! Worst I ever did is 6 pairs in half an hour on Boxing Day......

I bow to the champion. Your wife has achieved more than all us mere mortals could ever dream of....&#128096;&#128097;&#128094;&#128095;&#128098;&#128096;&#128097;&#128096;&#128097;&#128095;&#128094;&#128096;&#128098;&#128097;&#128094;&#128096;&#128098;&#128095;&#128094;&#128097;&#128096;&#128098;&#128096;&#128097;&#128094;&#128095;&#128094;&#128097;&#128096;&#128098;&#128096;&#128097;&#128094;&#128095;&#128096;


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"Lie" helps to have Big and nice tanks 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> LMAO! Worst I ever did is 6 pairs in half an hour on Boxing Day......
> 
> I bow to the champion. Your wife has achieved more than all us mere mortals could ever dream of....&#128096;&#128097;&#128094;&#128095;&#128098;&#128096;&#128097;&#128096;&#128097;&#128095;&#128094;&#128096;&#128098;&#128097;&#128094;&#128096;&#128098;&#128095;&#128094;&#128097;&#128096;&#128098;&#128096;&#128097;&#128094;&#128095;&#128094;&#128097;&#128096;&#128098;&#128096;&#128097;&#128094;&#128095;&#128096;


What I forgot to mention is that she bought 11 pairs the week before. Her sister was regional manager so she got an additional discount on top of the sale price....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> What I forgot to mention is that she bought 11 pairs the week before. Her sister was regional manager so she got an additional discount on top of the sale price....


Or so she told you.......do you really believe the first rule of Fury Club only applies to guys???


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Or so she told you.......do you really believe the first rule of Fury Club only applies to guys???


*ROLF!!!!*

I never considered that


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't find an icon for a slap across the forehead.......👋


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Third rule of Fury Club (this is the alt approach).....when in need of something expensive for the tank, get jewelery first.......


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Furry is not alone.current tank would cost me trip to Italy in addition to the actual cost

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/images_zpshdycs9nq.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

tom g said:


> everythings 20.00 bucks ......


+1 to 20 dollars for everything


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sooooo not getting her jewelry hand made by an awesome designer so I can buy something expensive!! 

She means the world to me and I think that she deserves something special. Just remember though I wanted to get a necklace made as well...so that might help in future negotiations 

Also when I tell my wife I've bought something for $20 and I'll invest time and money into a piece to bring it back to life she is alright with that. She likes it when I can make something out of nothing. 

When we bought that monti from the states though she was a bit reluctant...


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

this hobby can get very costly at times my wife doesn't really under stand that and gets mad when I buy a coral that cost 50 bucks but in a few months when you can get a few small frags from it and sell it and make a little money back your coming out even in the end of it all


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> Furry is not alone.current tank would cost me trip to Italy in addition to the actual cost


Welcome brother please have a seat, the support group meeting will start shortly 



bud091 said:


> this hobby can get very costly at times my wife doesn't really under stand that and gets mad when I buy a coral that cost 50 bucks but in a few months when you can get a few small frags from it and sell it and make a little money back your coming out even in the end of it all


Lol my wife goes into full auditor mode "how much did you really make? You have to account for the salt, water, electricity...."


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Third rule of Fury Club (this is the alt approach).....when in need of something expensive for the tank, get jewelery first.......


Lol been there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The cost of running the aquarium is factored into our monthly bills. That only includes electricity and water. Everything else on and in our tank is already paid for or taken care of thru the sale of various saltwater items.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

She bitches once in awhile, but then I remind her that I make three times what she makes, only have 5 pairs of shoes vs her 100+ and she spends twice as much as I do. That usually shuts her up.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> She bitches once in awhile, but then I remind her that I make three times what she makes, only have 5 pairs of shoes vs her 100+ and she spends twice as much as I do. That usually shuts her up.


ROFLMAO ... I do the same !


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

I try to sneak things in without her noticing or when shes not around. But the times she does notice the differences and asks how much, I just tell her it cost 3 times more than what I actually spent, let her freak out for a few seconds and then tell her the real price. She usually responds with an "oh thats not so bad then". 
Been doing it for years!! even with other hobbies.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

She bitch's, I ask how much the last vet bill for the cat was.

It works for a little while.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

For our main display my girlfriend and I split all the costs evenly. Flavio always laughed when we bought stuff from him, both wallets come out and he got half the payment in one hand and half in the other.

Anything associated with her 4 gallon nano is strictly her $.
Anything associated with my 100+ gallon frag system is all me.

Works well, until she takes a look at my frag tank and wants something, than I get to give her a hard time about me paying for it months ago when it was not colored up and she claimed it was to "ugly" for the main display.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

if it is a fish, then it is $50 or less. anything else $20 or I traded something else for it.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I have the opposite problem most have. I take my wife with me when I want to buy corals. She has a great eye and usually finds the nicest - read most expensive - corals and doesn't care how much it costs. If she likes it, she wants it. Unfortunately, that goes for shoes and purses as well.

But I could NEVER sneak anything into the tank. She notices everything. Which is good because she tells me if something is not doing well or has changes, but it's also annoying because I can't get away with anything!


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

This thread is hilarious. He never asks but does say if this was his hobby taking over the family room and basement it would have never gotten this far. But he does have a Star Wars Lego addiction. And those often just "appear". 
But I support it and booth him the Lego Death Star as a gift for him when we got married. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

The boss lady said too me " l hope your done now, its starting to look like the Aquarium shop", and I only have 3 tanks? She is getting nervous , but she now can appreciate the beauty of it all !!! 
My wife realized my hobby when I built a 90 gal, and told her we gotta move one day, and she asked why? I told her for a tank room in the basement! 

Clem.


----------

